# multiple sub solution



## alextolomei (Nov 14, 2010)

I've bought the klipsch thx ultra 2 system and I want to discuss about what write in the link attached. I'm already thinking about an upgrade of 4 sub and this 3d let me understand if I "need" 4 sub and if the cost of the other two kw120thx and one ka1000thx is justified for the performance extra. the anwer i look for is about the number and the best location of the sub in arbitrary room. the goal is the maximum performance (of course..what can i ask more..:clap. my idea is to set four sub in the middle of each wall as the authors indicate but i 'm not able to underdand why two subs go more "down" than four. this is my doubt and i need to know what is the best solution: two or four? how located? tkank you everybody for your interest.

http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurComp...p/Documents/Scientific Publications/13680.pdf

http://avforum.no/forum/attachments...x-plus-2-bak-hvordan-vil-fungere-multsubs.pdf


my english is very bad, i need to improve it and sorry about. if you can use in the answer correct english grammar without any cut or abbreviations i will really appreciate and let me to understand better. :wave:


----------



## alextolomei (Nov 14, 2010)

another link 

http://forum.blu-ray.com/843868-post2.html


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

4 subs will provide smoother in room response due to multiple subs being able to defeat or lessen the room modes which can be excited by 1 or 2 subs. You will have better performance in all seats with multiple subs versus 1 or 2 not necessarily more output. 

Do you need 4 subs? No but if you do want the best performance it will definitely be a step in the right direction towards ultimate performance.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

nholmes1, Is it also possible to create problems with more subs in different locations due to cancellations and timing issues?

In a non exhaustive empirical test I tried three subs in differing locations along one short wall and about 1/3 of the two adjoining long walls and found that clustering the subs together provided the best response.

I will admit that I did get tired of schlepping subs around and didn't do as thorough a test as I could. If I do it again I will definitely put some sort of wheels under those suckers.

Paul


----------



## alextolomei (Nov 14, 2010)

tomorrow i will collect my new onkyo 5508 + 5500 and i hope next days to post my opinion in different location of sub. i'm very curios about the solution of one sub in the middle of front wall and one in the middle of back wall. for some test with graphic i need more days. did someone try this set up?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

aceinc said:


> nholmes1, Is it also possible to create problems with more subs in different locations due to cancellations and timing issues?
> 
> In a non exhaustive empirical test I tried three subs in differing locations along one short wall and about 1/3 of the two adjoining long walls and found that clustering the subs together provided the best response.
> 
> ...


Yes it can create more problems, I do remember hearing 3 subs was less ideal than 2 or 4, due to how the interaction of the 3 and the room was much harder to smooth out. I always recommend 2 or 4 and have never used 3 in a setup other than dual stereo subs and a larger LFE sub but they were all co-located along the front wall and it was mostly for music.


----------

